# Kayak fishing



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Anyone ever try fishing from a kayak? I'm thinking that it might be a good way to go lightweight for small ponds and strip ponds. It would be a one-man operation. Any comments?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Kayaks are great for fishing small ponds and strip pits...or ANY body of water!


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Yup, great fishing in a kayak. You can really sneak up on fish and fit in places impossible to get to with normal boats. They really handle waves well too. Hell i've had mine in lake eire before with decent chop. They move a lot faster than most trolling motors too for the smaller electric only lakes. I'm usually paddling circles around the bass boats.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

You are right, they are a great way to hit any body of water and not worry about or get pi$$ed off at your boat partner. I fish small creeks and streams with mine and love it. No more canoes for me, I'm sold on yac fishing. Get one with dry storage and a weight limit of more than 300 lbs. if you are camping or doing any long floats.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks for the response guys. I'm going to go for it. I'll let you know when I'm up and running. Or should I say up and floating?


----------



## dnm (May 14, 2005)

wheres a good spot to look for yaks? eother new or used. Im in Columbus


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

The best place to find a nice selection of kayaks is in Chillicothe about 50 minutes south of columbus. It is called Paddle Power Boat Shop. They have Perception, Dagger, Old towne, Liquidlogic etc. You would have to go all the way to the east coast to find a selection as large as this. Steve Earley is the owner and he is an avid kayaker. He can help you with anything you need. He has a website too. Paddlepowerchillicothe.com. He just got in a new one that is sweet. It already has rod holders and is ready to be fished out of. He has alot of people come down from the columbus area to shop because of his selection. Real nice guy.


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

Gander MOuntain in Hilliard has a pretty good selection. Alot of the employees yak and fish. Also Sabos down by Lennox has a pretty good selection of yaks and all the accesories!!! Also look on http://www.boattrader.com for used!


----------



## jfout (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Bronzebackyac, has he ever mentioned anything about carrying Sit On Top yaks. I might look at sik and see how if any will meet my needs, considering that its hard to find a SOT for under $500. I don't think a sik will work considering dry storage needed and the weight capicity. It would mainly be used to get to shore spots for catfishing and hauling gear. Also here is a good website for Kayak fishing I've been reading up on, tons of info. for the newbs like my self. 
http://kfs.infopop.cc/6/ubb.x?a=cfrm&s=418607442


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Justin Thanks for the info. I just found this post again after about two weeks.
He does have a few sot yaks down there from time to time. I don't know about how good they would be for fishing. joe


----------



## bern (Oct 19, 2010)

Star1pup said:


> Anyone ever try fishing from a kayak? I'm thinking that it might be a good way to go lightweight for small ponds and strip ponds. It would be a one-man operation. Any comments?


It is the way to go. Check out the web site Ohio Kayak Fishing - I'm new here on OGF and it wouldn't let me reply with a link in the message.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

bern said:


> It is the way to go. Check out the web site Ohio Kayak Fishing - I'm new here on OGF and it wouldn't let me reply with a link in the message.


Welcome to OGF. You know you replied to a thread from June of 2005.


----------



## bern (Oct 19, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> Welcome to OGF. You know you replied to a thread from June of 2005.


Thanks - yes I noticed that after I posted it. Just learning the site.


----------

